# I need some pink!!!!!



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So far I have 4 bucks and 1 doe. I have two does left to kid. It's really frustrating. So if anyone has some pink to spare send it my way please lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We had 1 buck, 6 does. We are done kidding so I'm sending our pink dust your way! Fingers crossed! Good Luck!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Lucky! Lol congrats on all the pink. We have alot of people around here wanting does. The market was flooded with bucks and wethers last year.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Billiejw89 thanks for the pink! My last two does just kidded, one doe had triplet doelings and my first freshener had twins, a buck and a doe. She had a hard time had to pull the doeling, but she is doing great now. It is 5 am here been up since three. Heading back to bed. Will get pictures up later today. I am over the moon happy that everyone is happy and healthy but sad that kidding is done for the year. My total kids is ten 5 does, 5 bucks.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay! It worked! Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

My little girl Grace. She is the one I had to pull. She may be bottle fed. She is having issues latching on. I have to help her nurse. Mom's teats are not to big so I am not sure what's going on with that.








Grace's brother. He does not have a name yet. 








The mama of the triplets is being very stand offish. She broke the skin on my hand when I was in there checking on babies. So I didn't take pictures. I will try again later in the day. But she had one tri-colored, one black and white. And one brown and black one. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can take some of my pink! 20 kids 5 are boys and all I have on my waiting list is people wanting bucks. But you gotta give it back to me on the 21 and the 27 because I have 3 goats I really want girls from lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are very cute!!!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Jessica84 the pink has been sent your way! All my does are done kidding. Grand total. 5 bucks 5 does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

one of the triplets. We named her Rose.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

another one of the triplets. We named her Iris.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

The black one is a fiesty little one and not matter what I do she will not hold still for a picture. Her name is Daisy. My fiancé's favorite.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

All three are polled and I couldn't be happier. We are keeping Daisy, Iris, and Grace. Grace is also polled.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!
Those last 2 does really evened out your buck/doe ratio
I bet triplet does was a surprise after all those bucks!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes I could not believe that I got triplet does! I checked them three times to make sure I was not imagining it lol.


----------

